# Gopher tortoise for sale?



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jul 12, 2020)

I was randomly looking at pets Craigslist from other states when I came across this post. I believe this to be a gopher tortoises. Aren't any species under the Gopherus genus illegal to be sold?








Tortoise - pets


I have a large tortoise. Call for more info Rehoming fee is $120



orlando.craigslist.org


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 12, 2020)

To the best I can tell, that's an oiled up Gopher and it is 100% illegal to sell


----------



## Tom (Jul 12, 2020)

Post has been deleted.


----------



## MichaelL (Jul 17, 2020)

That does appear to be a gopher tortoises by the small photo I can see, and they would get a HUGE fine if caught.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jul 17, 2020)

MichaelL said:


> That does appear to be a gopher tortoises by the small photo I can see, and they would get a HUGE fine if caught.


I agree, I don't think FWC would have taken too kindly to that one.


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Jan 20, 2022)

Are Gopherus Genus illegal to sell/ have?


----------



## Tom (Jan 21, 2022)

TaylorTortoise said:


> Are Gopherus Genus illegal to sell/ have?


This thread is from 2020. They are not illegal to have, but they are illegal to sell. In CA you must get a permit for each one which is free and easy to do.


----------

